# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  My new Redline Traveler Mandolin!

## Ken Olmstead

I decided to start my own thread on this and chronicle my new mandolin! I ordered one of these today and should have it in a few weeks. He has them in stock but he is going to make me one with a radius fretboard. What a nice man!

Steve sent this picture for me to choose from two back and side options for my new mandolin. They are both awesome but I had to have number one! 

I only called to order a bridge for my KM1000 but I had to have one of these! I have always thought the Army-Navy mandolin was pretty cool and it looks like he is doing brilliant work! About as impulsive as can be but I'm living life!!  :Grin:

----------


## mandolooter

nice choice Ken, I have a piece of black walnut that could be its twin. We'll need pic's and a review of the finished product once ya get your hands on it.
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

Great Walnut choices.  I would be hard pressed to choose a favorite.   Both look great.  I love the walnut tone.  I'm looking forward to your review of the new mandolin.  I bet that fern will be feeling some jealousy for a while!

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jamie - I think the Fern is confident in its relationship with me but it will certainly see some time on the bench!  :Smile:  You know, there was that thread recently that compared the Old Wave A models with different tone woods and I was very suprised to find that the walnut stood out so prominently for me. With the amount of figureing possible combined with the tonal qualities of walnut, I am suprised that it does not pop up more often on instruments. Of course I am completely ignorant of its cost, availability and sound. Also, I suppose it is hard to break out of traditional maple, mahogony and rosewood.

Jeff - I am looking forward to giving a complete, honest assessment of this mandolin!

----------


## Gathright Customs

Beautiful walnut Ken! Nice work. :Wink:

----------


## mando.player

Thanks for starting this thread Ken.  I really hope the Redlines take off for Steve.  He's filling a niche that is definitely under served.  There are other flat top oval makers out there, like Big Muddy, but there is something about the Army/Navy shape that is appealing.  Steve adds his own twist on it, but for the most part it looks like an Army/Navy (or Flatiron Pancake for that matter).  No one else is doing that, at least not that I know of.

It's also nice to see that he's flexible enough to accommodate your requests.  I'd like to see an optoin for a "simpler" tailpiece.  Maybe a scalloped one.  Have you decided on binding options or are those bodies already bound?  Keep us posted on the progress.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Thanks for starting this thread Ken.  I really hope the Redlines take off for Steve.  He's filling a niche that is definitely under served.  There are other flat top oval makers out there, like Big Muddy, but there is something about the Army/Navy shape that is appealing.  Steve adds his own twist on it, but for the most part it looks like an Army/Navy (or Flatiron Pancake for that matter).  No one else is doing that, at least not that I know of.
> 
> It's also nice to see that he's flexible enough to accommodate your requests.  I'd like to see an optoin for a "simpler" tailpiece.  Maybe a scalloped one.  Have you decided on binding options or are those bodies already bound?  Keep us posted on the progress.


He suggested a multi-layer tortoise (sp) binding thing that he has. I gave him license to make those decisions. Often you get the best results when you let the artist do what they do! What kind of tailpiece would you suggest??

----------


## mando.player

I like the scalloped tailpieces that were on the Flatirons.  StewMac sells them.  They just seem to look more correct than the F5 tailpiece.  Purely my opinion.

----------


## Bill Snyder

> ...There are other flat top oval makers out there, like Big Muddy, but there is something about the Army/Navy shape that is appealing.  Steve adds his own twist on it, but for the most part it looks like an Army/Navy (or Flatiron Pancake for that matter).  No one else is doing that, at least not that I know of....



There are a fair number of builders building these. The main one that comes to mind right now is David Newton.
Here is a shot of one of his.

----------


## man dough nollij

Nice. Is that maple binding? I think wood binding is the coolest. Yep.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Ken - Are you thinking of a tailpiece that 'suits' the style of the Mandolin,or a good,functional tailpiece regardless of style. The best,easiest tailpiece i've ever used is the Allen tailpiece & one of their more 'ornate' styles could look ery nice of your new Mandolin,
                                                                                         Saska

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Actually, this is not supposed to be a custom mandolin as such. It is now because Steve is still distilling the options and features down to what will become a regular model. This is a great time to get with him on one because he is willing to make some changes for experimentation but at this price level, he will certainly have to standardize a bit. So it is really his choice what tailpiece he supplies. But I know he has seen this thread and others about his mandolins and appreciates suggestions! I can't remember what an Allen tailpiece costs but I can't imagine it fits the budget. The scalloped tailpeice that Charlie refers to is about $12 (retail) and is historically appropriate. I agree that the Allen tailpiece is da bomb! But the cost considerations have to be weighed. I actually like the way the one he supplies looks. I don't think his intent was to copy the Army Navy exactly but put his own spin on the design. I certainly appreciate the advantage of an adjustable bridge here in Alaska for instance! I am really stoked about this new mando!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

oooooo baby!!

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mando.player

Very nice pics Ken.  I like the white strip in the binding.  It really makes it pop.  I was all set to get one of Steve's mandos, when a Breedlove OO came up in the classifieds that I couldn't pass up.

I've been looking for an oval hole with the same neck specs as my Rigel.  I knew the Breedlove was going to be as close as I was going to get.  The Redline is still on the want list, it'll just have to wait a bit.

Can't wait for a review once you get it.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

That Beedlove is a great mandolin, congradulations!! Don't worry, Steve will build you one when your ready!  :Grin: 

Thanks for the comments on the pics, it really is shaping up to be a thing of beauty for me! The walnut back and sides, double bound with the white stripe as you point out. You can see the 12" radius on the fingerboard and the ebony fretboad (My choice as I have never liked the feel of rosewood under my fingers. Ebony and maple are my favorites on the fingerboard.) The slight oval to the sound hole is very appealing to my asthetic tastes. He said he is going to finish it with some coo-coo machoo stuff that will really make the figure pop! I know nothing about such things. I just asked him to make it pretty and so far I am happy with results!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Here it is hanging to dry after the first coat. Man I love the figure in that walnut!!

----------


## JEStanek

Sweet.. The tone off that'll keep you warm in Alaska.

Jamie

----------


## F5GRun

I cant get over the walnut....AWESOME!

----------


## Bill Snyder

His mandolins look to be a bargain.

----------


## Gail Hester

Congratulations Ken, that is a beauty.  I’ve seen lots of pictures of these and the quality and materials appear excellent.  I’d love to see one up close some day but they certainly do seem like a bargain coming from Steve’s shop.

----------


## ash89

hadn't seen these before.
guess they may be a (comparable) rival to the big muddy / mid mo.?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks everyone, it is turning out far better than I had hoped! If it plays and sounds as good as it looks, it will not even be a fight with the Big Muddy/mid mo. Don't get me wrong I love the Muddy's, that's what got me going in this direction. However, this level of trim for $100 less than a Big Muddy is certainly no fair fight!

Thanks for the positive comments everybody! Gail, for you to say it is a beauty is exciting since you are the authority on beautiful mandolins!  :Smile:  ...and the next time I get through Seattle, were nieghbors you know, I will bring it along and maybe I can try one of yours!!  :Grin:  :Wink:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Here is the latest email from Steve and some photos, boy am I bummed.... :Crying: 

"Hey Ken,

Here are some fresh shots of your mandolin.  My sanding guy must have overdosed on Red Bull, or something, because it looks like he sanded it back a bit too far...."

----------


## Ken Olmstead

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Here are the real pictures that he sent me a bit later in another email! He totally had me, my heart sank!!! That is the kind of guy he is and it has been a complete pleasure to work with him!! The picture of that thing in the mud is just criminal!!  :Laughing: 

That tortise binding looks great! Because of the specially figured walnut and that he knows I am one of those guys that likes glossy finishes, he is giving me gloss! Isn't this guy just too cool??

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Great looking new mandolin! -- you are acquiring a real fleet up there Ken.

Waiting for the first YouTube video .............. maybe some cowboy song off the Skip Gorman CD?

----------


## Payit Forward

That thing is gorgeous.  I don't think the mud hurt it too badly :Wink: .

Who wants flame maple when you can have flame walnut!  BEAUTIFUL.  And the gloss finish really makes it.

As I understand it, the prices are very reasonable on these.  I think you have got yourself a heck of a bargain on a little beauty.  If it's anything like my Newton New Navy (pictured in Bill Snyder's post), you'll be surprised with the big sound that comes out of it.

----------


## Susan H.

That walnut is just beautiful.  I'll bet it will sound just as good too!  Play it till you drop!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Walnut,especially 'Burr' Walnut is my all time favourite wood.To have a Mandolin made with such a delicious looking wood as walnut - well,you've arrived.That, coupled with the tortoise binding is simply stunning. Let me know when you're having a Mando. clear-out Ken,i'll be over directly,
                                                                                                                        Saska  :Grin:

----------


## Robblegrass

Sounds like Steve has a great sense of Ha-Ha when he sent you those over sanding pics. Man that's a nice mando. Way to go Ken.

Rob Baker

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Great looking new mandolin! -- you are acquiring a real fleet up there Ken.
> 
> Waiting for the first YouTube video .............. maybe some cowboy song off the Skip Gorman CD?


Bernie - This was a complete impulse but seems to have been fate! Don't worry, I am all out of mando funds now for the next year or so! The only way I will get anything else is to sell something and I really don't have anything I want let go for awhile!

Good youtube idea! But, I am planning to do "Never on Sunday" and a fiddle tune medley (never done a fiddle tune standard yet!) I also have a jazz number that I am withholding for now as it sounds really good on my Fern and I am not sure which it will get recorded on!! :Smile: 

Everyone - thanks for such positive feedback. If this thing sounds half as good as it looks, it will be the most unbelievable mandolin bargin known to mankind! If you have $550 that you can let go of...CALL STEVE NOW!!! I doubt he can stay at these prices for long! NFI, just that he has treated me so well that he deserves a plug from me. I would love to see these succeed for him! Don't worry though, I will give a balanced review of its sound and playability. I think the asthetics and build quality speak for themselves in these photos!

I have a feeling that between this beauty, my Fern and my Kentucky emando, my bases are well covered! That just leaves the KM1000 the odd mando out... Of course I do have a short "wish list!" I will keep that between me and Santa!  :Grin:

----------


## Jason Kessler

That back is out of this world!

----------


## B. T. Walker

Nice looking mando.  Now all you have to do is get Steve to cash your check drawn on a Nigerian bank, and then once the money is deposited in your account, you can have his money wired to him at the account number he provides, no problem.  You can send him a real check the next day.  Ha ha!   :Laughing:

----------


## mando1man

Hey Ken,
I went down to Steve's shop yesterday and he showed me yer mando. Congrats, it's awesome. I bet you can't wait till it's finished. Check this new YouTube clip out of one of Steve's mandolins:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfSHoVdlK08

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

That little Mandolin sounds as sweet as could be. Believe me,i've heard much more expensive instruments with much less response & tone - delightful,& thanks for the YouTube link,
                                                                                                                   Saska

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I am dying with anticipation!!  :Smile:  Thanks for the tube link! I am looking forward to exploring its sonic potential!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

It ships MONDAY!!!  :Grin:  :Wink:  :Cool:  :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn: 

Here are some more "in process" photos for you enjoyment! Merry Christmas Ken!!!

----------


## JEStanek

Looks great!  I love the peghead inlay.

Jamie

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Oh Boy !! - That looks to be a sweet instrument. Kenneth,you just HAVE to get a clip on here now that video clips can be attached - PLEASE ,
                                                          Saska  :Grin:

----------


## Lawn Jockey

Congrats Ken.  That walnut is outstanding!!!

I'll be watching for a report.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

It is here!! I am VERY happy with it!! Here is me butchering "Never On Sunday" but stay tuned for and "in hands" review at the end. Maybe it sounds like a commercial a bit but I don't apologize. It has to be the most STUPENDOUS value around! I keep waiting for the police to show up and ask me if "I know anything about this missing mandolin?"  :Laughing:

----------


## jasona

Great picking and nice review. I have to say, the sustain on the G string is quite something!

----------


## engr-tech

Wow, what a great mandolin!  :Smile:  It sure sounds really good, and your playing was good as well. That back is absolutely beautiful. Now if you will excuse me, I have to go take some more medicine for my MAS (just kidding).  :Wink:

----------


## mando.player

Looks and sounds great Ken.  Steve should also be commended for stepping up and filling the what I consider a previously empty niche in the mandolin market.  He's actually killing two birds with one stone: a hand made mandolin at well under $1000 and it's an Army Navy style mandolin.  I know there are others out there making flat top ovals, but there aren't too many in Army navy tradition.

Nice acquisition Ken, nice work Steve.  Now I have to run off and find some music for that tune.  Very catchy.

----------


## JEStanek

Wonderful.  Picking and all.  The only improvement I can see would be to have added the beard and hat!  Perhaps after hearing this more folks will understand why the Flatiron Pancake thread is so big!  You don't need arch tops and f holes to have a sweet instrument.

Jamie

----------


## mando1man

Mighty fine......

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Thanks everyone! It is an absolute pleasure to play and to listen to! I see why these things have such merit now as Jamie suggests! Anyway, you can expect more of my upcoming videos to feature this sweet machine!! Most of all, Thanks to Steve at Redline for making it a reality at a price I could live with!!  :Smile:

----------


## gibson mandoman

Hi Ken, since you have the new Redline Traveler, the Weber Fern, and the Kentucky KM-1000, I am afraid the Fern or the Kentucky might get lonely!  I will be glad to keep the Weber Fern or the Kentucky company.  I can PM you my mailing address!  :Grin:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

GREAT !! - Your new Mandolin sounds terrific Kenneth. In a blind listening test,i'd bet a deal of cash that nobody would put that instrument in the price bracket that it occupies. I've heard instruments costing 6 times as much that don't have that sound - & great playing as well. That has to be an all time 'best deal' in anyone's book - nice Christmas tree as well,but you should have been wearing your Santa costume (IMHO),
                                                         Saska  :Grin:

----------


## guitharsis

Just beautiful and sounds wonderful.  Congrats!

----------


## Steevarino

Hey All --

Remember way back at the front end of this story when I offered Ken a choice of two walnut Traveler's that were in process?  There is a picture of the two of them, well, their bodies anyway, together at the beginning of this thread. As it turns out, I ran both of these instruments through the shop at the same time.  The "other" one came out real nice too.  Much more of an understated instrument, not as much "bling" as we poured into Ken's, but still a handsome and stately instrument.  This one wound up in Pennsylvania, and it will not be lonely.  This is the third Traveler bought by this customer.  Thank you, Fred!!!

Oh yeah, here's a front and back shot of that "other" mandolin, along with a picture of them side by side.  They are thousands of miles apart now.  Kind of a shame, they sounded so nice together!

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Very nice epiloge to the thread Steve! 

They will meet again 80 years from now at "Travelerfest" after someone finds one in a Barbershop and plays a whole new genre of music on it for 50 years and then hundreds of wanna be pickers will also want the tone that started a revolution! Many builders that try to respectfully match it's sound and vibe will be there displaying their wares! Players and afficianados will simply refer to them as "my Smith." What a wonderful time for all!  :Laughing: 

Viva Le Traveler!

----------


## Rick C.

I have one coming- can't wait!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> I have one coming- can't wait!


Be sure to tell us about it when it arrives!  :Wink:  I am enjoying mine immensely! Congradulations!

----------


## Steevarino

Actually, Ken, you already got (and gave) a sneak-preview of Rick's Traveler.  I am showing off its lovely back-side on the lower left picture on this group of shots you posted on the other RedLine Traveler thread the other day...

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=44889

(Not sure if that's the best way to post it, but there you have it.)

Anyway, this is the Traveler I put in up for sale a couple of weeks ago here on the New Instruments For Sale section of this here Cafe.  At that point, it was only partially done, so the customer could choose some various options.  Nobody knew (well, I didn't know) what would happen to that back/side wood when the lacquer hit it.  It lit up like a Christmas Tree!

So, Merry Christmas, Rick C!!!  A couple more coats of lacquer to go.  I can hardly wait to see this one after it is buffed up.  Which means you will probably get it sooner, rather than later!  This one should be "Traveling" in a week or so...

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## jefflester

> Actually, Ken, you already got (and gave) a sneak-preview of Rick's Traveler.  I am showing off its lovely back-side on the lower left picture on this group of shots you posted on the other RedLine Traveler thread the other day...
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=44889
> 
> (Not sure if that's the best way to post it, but there you have it.)


In the grey bar at the top of each post, to the right side there is #number which refers to the specific post in that thread (for instance this post is #55). It's clickable and then takes you to the exact post. So in this case, you can direct someone to the exact post you are referring to by copying that link:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...1&postcount=22
(though it does take you only to the single post and not to the entire thread)

----------


## Rick C.

> Actually, Ken, you already got (and gave) a sneak-preview of Rick's Traveler.  I am showing off its lovely back-side on the lower left picture on this group of shots you posted on the other RedLine Traveler thread the other day...
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=44889
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is the Traveler I put in up for sale a couple of weeks ago here on the New Instruments For Sale section of this here Cafe.  At that point, it was only partially done, so the customer could choose some various options.  Nobody knew (well, I didn't know) what would happen to that back/side wood when the lacquer hit it.  It lit up like a Christmas Tree!
> 
> So, Merry Christmas, Rick C!!!  A couple more coats of lacquer to go.  I can hardly wait to see this one after it is buffed up.  Which means you will probably get it sooner, rather than later!  This one should be "Traveling" in a week or so...
> 
> ...



OOoooooooo.....

----------


## Steevarino

Here's a shot of Rick's Traveler, last coat on, but not yet finish-sanded/buffed.  Won't be long now, Rick.

A glimpse of Ollie's red top/black back sides birch Traveler behind that (black goes on today), a prototype Big Body reso. guitar behind that, and a green-to-black burst Rambler (reso.) behind that.

You never know what you'll find hanging around here...

Steve
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Ken,
     Super looking piece. Steve does a superior job, and pays a great deal of attention to detail. A true artist in fact!
     I have one of his Australian Lacewood models, and the sound is tremendous. Very sweet tone, with all the volume you'll need. Steve is also a great guy to work with, and manages to keep quite a sense of humor! You'll love your Traveler, I'm sure!

                                                         John 
                                                         J.L. Smith Mandolins

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Curly maple is always fun to see, but Steve that redtop looks pretty cool! Please send a pic when you get that one done!! 

Thanks John! Would love to see what the Lacewood looks like if you get a chance! Looks like you are building some cool stuff of your own!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I just thought I would let folks know, but somebody in another thread requested that I show how I play Never On Sunday. So I went ahead and posted it here:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...4&postcount=15

The unexpected result is that I think I have a better sound sample of the mandolin here so it may be helpful from that prespective!

----------


## Michael Wolf

Thanks Ken, this is a fun tune and with this camera position it's indeed very easy to paly along. Very good idea.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I just received my Traveler today (spruce over walnut). I will tune it up tomorrow and take some pics then. 

Upon intial inspection I am very happy with it: nice neck, pretty woods, and excellent fit and finish; with other nice touches like the strip of contrasting wood going up the back of the neck. (I think I am really going to love this mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:  )

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> A glimpse of Ollie's red top/black back sides birch Traveler behind that (black goes on today)...
> www.RedLineReso.com


I would love to see some more pics of that one. (The top's color looks similar to that on the red version of the Flatiron Cadet.)

----------


## Steevarino

Probably not the best place to post this, but I couldn't find a good spot to mention an instrument being reviewed by another publication.  I suppose those nice Cafe Police will move it to a better spot, should one exist.

Anyway, I just got a copy of March '09 issue of Vintage Guitar Magazine.  They did a nice review on our Red Line Traveler mandolin, along with its distant relative, the resophonic guitar.  If you subscribe, it should be showing up any day.  I guess it hits news stands a bit later.

You can check it out here....

http://www.redlinereso.com



Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

Way to go Steve! You certainly do excellent work!
                                  John

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Congradulations Steve! Nice article and I think that is a sweet duo! I love surf green on strats and the reso looks great with it too!

Jim - we are waiting... :Whistling: 

 :Grin:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

_Love_ it: great tone, nice volume, awesome fit and finish, and very fun to play. I just can't put it down, and couldn't be happier with it.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jim that is SWEET! I am glad you like it! Steve really does a nice job on these babie!

Congradulations!

----------


## kirkwhitehead

So I was looking for a mandolin to go to Mexico with me for a few weeks this Feb. I had my eye on a few but nothing firm. Then I get a messege from this dude about a Redline. After youtubing and research here I decided to pull the trigger.
[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG]

So its spruce over maple, rosewood flat board, rosewood overlay on the head.

I had some buget issues with this purchase, as it will be in Mexico for at least 3 weeks this year ( a bungalow in P.V.) I did not want to spend much on a mando that might get used pretty hard. I will be in the sand EVERY night playing. Also I plan on a short road trip through the country. But I still wanted a decent mandolin when I get home. 
So Steve emails me that he has a mandolin with a slight blem and we cut a great deal on this one. I am so stoked about this! the reviews are great and how cool is Steve to talk to. Super nice dude.

My mandolin, Cinco, will be here while I am in Mexico for a short 4 day trip. So Friday night I will be able to play my new mandolin.  The three best words I have said all day.... MY NEW MANDOLIN.

Thanks Steve, and I promise traveling pictures with my Traveler!!!! Both in New and Old Mexico.

thanks guys

kirk

----------


## Ken Olmstead

YOU BUM!!! I wish I could spend some time on the beach with my Traveler! I have done that very thing in Mexico myself. I walk just in the surf in my bare feet while playing my mandolin (it was a junky Kentucky) and it was one of the best times of my life!! The Traveler would have made it better!! That beach was like 3/4 of a mile long and I would minstrel my way back and forth. I had the smoothest feet on the planet!!

You will not be sorry! They may be inexpensive but they are superb instruments!!! I think Traveler photos would be cool! Like guys on top of mountain with their Martin backpackers!  :Smile: 

Congradulations!!!

----------


## kirkwhitehead

I live 4 hrs from the highest peak in New Mexico, plus I love to fly fish so...... I see a Traveler going to the top baby!!

My work is really cool, we have a winter breeding nursery in Puerta Vallarta MX. And we go down in shifts from Feb1 thru March 4. If I did not have kids I could stay the whole month.

We rent a bungalow about 60 yards from the ocean.  mucho cerveza y tocar la cinco en la playa!

I think thats right. easier to say than to write.

I'll keep everyone posted for sure.

Well gotta get to the airport and head to Los Mochas MX til Friday. I'm going to order some Wegen picks so when I get back my mandolin and picks will be ready to jam.

kirk

----------


## Ken Olmstead

My buddy Phil came over tonight and was playing my Traveler. He sounded so dang good that I had to share! Enjoy!

----------


## Steevarino

Hey Ken,

Pretty darn nice version of Angeline the Baker, sounding great on your Walnut Wonder of a RedLine Traveler!  You and your friend have inspired me.  Today I will start in on making a few more of these Travelers of the walnut variety, along with a few other species I have found hanging around the shop (including that slab of "Mystery Mandolin Wood" I have a thread going on over in the "Builders and Repair" section).

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## Phil Jolly

I just wanted to thank Ken for getting me turned on to these Travelers. And I want to thank Steve for building such a great mando that's still affordable to most folks. I really couldn't put it down the other night at Ken's. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'm going to get Steve to make me one. There's just something about those pancakes that makes them a blast to play. Great stuff Steve, and I'm looking forward to getting my hands on one of my own.

----------


## dulcillini

Great Sounding !

I am not surprised about the great sound of the walnut.  I am a mountain dulcimer player and the walnut body, spruce sound board combo is one of the most popular combinations in the mountain dulcimer community.  The walnut has a more old-timey, mellow sound than maple or cherry.  I am excited about this combination as well for mandolins.  A couple of builders in the UK use walnut for body and sides.  I think you will be seeing more of this.

Mike

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Not that my Traveler needs any upgrades, but I just found a nice replacement tailpiece. It is a retro scalloped style, so it looks right at home on a pancake, and while not cast, it is made of some failry thick and solid metal -- substantially heavier duty and more solid that a standard Gibby style tailpiece. It is available for $9.99 from either Ant Hill Music's web site, or via their eBay storefront.

(NFI)

----------


## Markkunkel

> Not that my Traveler needs any upgrades, but I just found a nice replacement tailpiece. It is a retro scalloped style, so it looks right at home on a pancake...(NFI)


Another vote for this tailpiece, one of which lives happily on my wonderful Newton New Navy pancake style mando...the pancakes (and the tailpieces) are great, aren't they? 

Mark

----------


## Steevarino

So,.. this Tailpiece Talk has got me to wondering...

On the flat mandolins I build (The Traveler), I fit them with the more current style tailpiece for two reasons.  First, as a result of some smooth bargaining a few years ago, I wound up with what might be a lifetime supply of them.  The second reason is because I always thought this two piece tailpiece was an upgrade over the clamshell style, which, in my mind has always been a "cheaper" way to go.  I mean, I don't look at a mandolin and think, "Oh Boy!  It has a clamshell tailpiece on it".  

However, from the past couple of threads, some folks seem to think of the clamshell style tailpiece as an upgrade to those tailpieces traditionally found on F-5 and A-5ish mandolins.  I thought I was improving my product by offering this tailpiece over the clamshell.  So, now I'm lost.  Any thoughts or opinions on this...?

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hi Steve,

I think it may come down to personal preferences, and I may be in the minority, but I've always preferred one-piece tailpieces over two-piece designs. I suspect however, that more people out there would prefer the two-piece style over the one I pictured above (but I also suspect that many might also prefer one-piece Allen or Weber style cast tailpieces over either). 

I haven't yet installed my new tailpiece on my Traveler, but I'll let you know if I hear any improvements after installing mine, or if the difference is primarilly cosmetic.

-jim

----------


## mandroid

Scallop one is what has been on my Leo travel mandolin , a sturdy piece . fold and base is pretty flat.

so may not lay as tight to the end curve  of the mandolin end curve as some may prefer,  but it does the job ..  perhaps a little profiling with a rawhide mallet  would adjust it a bit.

----------


## JEStanek

I rather like the aesthetic of the cloud tailpiece on those pancake style mandolins, myself.  That said, I have a Hamlett one on my Spira cant top.  I guess I just don't like those old two piece ones!  :Laughing: 

Jamie

----------


## Keith Owen

I agree - I just think the cloud tailpiece "fits" with the round shape of the army-navy mandolin.  The Gibson style looks like it doesn't fit, to my eyes.

----------


## Steevarino

Jamie --

I have a Hamlett tailpiece on order, and I am very anxious to put it on one of my mandolins (as per my customer's custom order). 

OTOH, at only ten bucks each, I guess I could buy a couple of these scalloped one-piece jobs, just to have them on hand for the customer that might request one.  It hasn't happened yet, but you never know.

Speaking of such, does anyone know if the holes line up with the standard "Gibson" spacing of the three screw holes and the end-pin hole?  It would be handy if they did, so you could swap out tailpieces if you had to.

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## DryBones

I wonder how an Orrico tailpiece would look on the Traveler or even a Mid Mo?

----------


## Steevarino

I think one of Daniel Orrico's tailpieces would probably look and work fine on these Traveler mandolins.  I know Ken uses them on his Silver Angel mandolins.  Maybe I should try one.

At any rate, I am in the market for some kind of gold plated tailpiece to use on a regular basis.  I barely have my first gold-hardware-mandolin done, and I already got an order for another one.

Oh yeah, the Hamlett tailpiece I mentioned above showed up in yesterday's mail, prompting me to build-out Tom's Traveler.  I'll post a picture of John's beautiful tailpiece on it a bit later, after I get to the shop and have a chance to shoot a pic or two.

Steve Smith

----------


## JEStanek

Steve, I can't wait to see the Hamlett on there.  Those curves should compliment it nicely.  I really like the cloud shaped one with the round top as it quotes the body shape so elegantly.  I would be hard pressed to choose other than no stamped 2 piece tail piece, please.

Jamie

----------


## Steevarino

OK, for Jamie, Tom, and all  --

Here are a couple of close-up shots of John H's sweet tailpiece on Tom's just built Red Line Traveler, which is all but done.  Just a little more set-up work, I'll play it in as best as I can over the weekend, and another Traveler will hit the road on Monday.

BTW, I am embarrased to say that I goofed on Mr. Orrico's first name.  It is, of course, *Dominic*, as I should well know, as we have been doing business together for several years.  Oops!  My Bad, as they used to say...

The upside, Dominic called me today, and he is now on the list for a walnut Traveler!  Waddaya bet that Bad Boy will be sporting an Orrico Tailpiece?

But, for now, back to Mr. Hamlett's gold plated work of art....

Steve Smith
www.CumberlandAcoustic.com
www.RedLineReso.com

----------


## JEStanek

Steve, Looks great.  Can I see one with the whole body and that Hamlett tail piece.  It really is my favorite looking tail piece ever.  I'll share with you the advice John shared with me re: string changing.  He suggested popping a toothpick behind the string on the grabber bit to hold the string in place until you get the tension up to help keep them from coming off the hook.

Jamie

----------


## SlotHeadSlim

Steve,

I love what I see.  :Mandosmiley: 

I second the request for posting a pic of the entire body from the top. If you don't mind sneaking in a pic of the back that would be great.  I haven't seen it with all of the hardware in place. 


Jamie,

Great advice for the string changes. BTW.  My brother in law Greg Carter lives in Pottstown and has a locksmith shop.  If you ever stop by tell him I said hi.

Thanks,

Tom

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Speaking of such, does anyone know if the holes line up with the standard "Gibson" spacing of the three screw holes and the end-pin hole?  It would be handy if they did, so you could swap out tailpieces if you had to.


Hi Steve,

I still haven't gotten around top swapping out the tailpiece yet, but it looks like they will line up just fine -- but I'll let you know for sure after I install it.

-jim

----------


## Steevarino

Your guys appetites are absolutely insatiable!  I was going to run these pictures by Tom first (since it is his mandolin), but the cat is out of the bag, so here are a couple of shots of it on the Operating Table.  First one is pre-assembly, and the second one is with it almost done.  Actually, all that is left to do is to put a truss rod cover on it and tweak the action a little bit.

This has been an interesting build for me, as it has invloved a lot of new (to me) materials.  The top wood is new (Carpathian Spruce), new back and side wood (Mystery Wood, Brazilian Cherry, or maybe Honduras Rosewood), and, of course, the Hamlett tailpiece is new to me too.  End result?  Pretty Dang Loud!  Unbelievable volume is coming out of this one.  Nice, sweet tone, too.  I think you will like it, Tom!

----------


## SlotHeadSlim

Steve,

Is it any surprise with me? 

Every picture I see just looks fabulous.  I want to say thanks for being so willing to go on this adventure.  The results look like they really paid off and I can't wait to hear it, especially with your positive comments. Next week is shaping up to be a great time. 

Best,

 :Grin: 

Tom

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I think Steve is having too much fun!! Looking great!

----------


## DryBones

I can't wait to see the pics with the Orrico tailpiece! Get busy Steve the taxman is coming my way!  :Cool:

----------


## Steevarino

Well, no Orrico tailpiece just yet, but there are some coming up in the near future.

Here are some parting shots of Tom's Mystery Wood Traveler, which hit the road yesterday.  This one will be making plenty of trips to Europe, so the name fits!  I hope Tom likes it.  I hope to be using more of Mr. Hamlett's tailpieces too.  Notice I even upgraded the end pin, in an attempt to keep up with John's fine work.

I really enjoyed playing this instrument over the weekend.  Got a bit of Separation Anxiety going on here, I think.  I was hoping to ease it a bit by building another one like this, but I think I just pre-sold it last night.  Oh well, that was a pretty big chunk of Mystery Wood, so there are about a dozen back/side sets left.  Should last a while...

----------


## SlotHeadSlim

> Here are some parting shots of Tom's Mystery Wood Traveler, which hit the road yesterday.  This one will be making plenty of trips to Europe, so the name fits!  I hope Tom likes it.


Steve,

I love it. Great pictures. 

Tomorrow is going to be a most excellent day.  It turns out my Traveler will be travelling this weekend locally and off for an unexpected plane ride next week so the timing couldn't be better. The Hamlett tailpiece really does top it off and thank you for the upgraded endpin. I'm looking forward to a lot of enjoyable practice sessions in my travels.

Tom

----------


## Steevarino

To Jim McD. --

(Who seems to be in his Phil Specter disguise)...

Thanks for the tailpiece supplier link above.  I went to the site, called the guys, and ordered a few of these tailpieces.  I just got an order for a Traveler with this style tailpiece, and that is what put me in motion.  

In fact, this order should be an interesting build:  Claro Walnut back and sides, Carpathian Spruce top, which will be painted GOLD.  That will be the fun part!  Maybe the customer will start their own thread, or add to this one.  If not, I'll try to sneak a picture or two in here, or somewhere, especially if it turns out as cool as it looks while floating around in my mind!

----------


## jim simpson

I think a cloud shaped hinged model would be cool ala James.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I'm the lucky customer with the goldtop Traveller on order with Steve! I've always been a big fan of Goldtop Les Pauls (had a 1968 Goldtop years ago but was too young to realize what I had and what a bargain price I'd gotten it for!) so was inspired by that look - we're going with cream binding and hopefully a cream pickguard too. I'm super excited about this mandolin and can't wait to see photos as the build progresses - I'll of course post them to share with you all!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jill, I share your love for gold top Les Pauls! I am looking forward to seeing your new mandolin!

I was jamming with mine tonight along with the movie "The Rocky Horror Picture Show." Its just a jump to the left...

Warning, the Traveler may induce dancing...Lets do the time warp again!!  :Laughing:

----------


## man dough nollij

Whoa, Ken. That's too weird. I was sitting at my desk today, when this one just popped out of nowhere:

I'm glad we caught you at home, could we use your phone?
We're both in a bit of a hurry.
We'll just say where we are, then go back to the car
We don't want to be any worry.

So you got caught with a flat, well, how about that?
Well babies, don't you panic.
By the light of the night when it all seems alright
I'll get you a satanic mechanic.

...

I bet I haven't heard that song for ten years. Ooohh-oooooo! The random ear worm strikes again!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I too am looking forward to seeing Jill's gold-top. I myself have always loved Fendar Jaguars and Strats in seafoam green, so I may similarly be inspired to order a Traveler that color on top, back, and sides -- perhaps even with a maple fretboard if Steve is game for that.  :Wink:

----------


## Steevarino

Yes, but while you were dancing, did you hurt-her, Frank-Furter.....?

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Now I won't be able to watch Rocky horror without thinking about Traveler mandolins!  :Laughing: 

I have been playing mine a lot again and should have a new video before long. This song is too dang hard....

Maple fretboard would be loads of fun Jim!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Steve: this one is perfect for a luthier with several mandolins in progress...

_So come up to the lab and see what's on the slab. I see you shiver with antici...  PAtion._

----------


## Steevarino

I propose....  "A TOAST!!!"  to Jim's fine choice of a line to quote.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hey Steve -- that Orrico tailpiece looks very nice on your latest offering in the classifieds...

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oh MAN! I wonder how long that's gonna last in the classifieds? What a beaut!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ken Olmstead

What a little sweetheart! Nice one Steve!

----------


## Steve Perry

I gotta admit that that sunburst Traveler is pretty sweet. :Whistling: 

But...  There's a part of me that says a Flattop is the Telecaster or the D-18 of the mando world and should be simple, no frills, and straight to the point.

Oh well,  we all like what we like and there's no right or wrong. :Grin:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

You mean like this nice and simple Tele, Steve P?  :Wink:

----------


## Steevarino

Steve and all  --

Well, I started out that way, as you can see by the shots of RedLine Traveler #0010 below.  The thing is, if a guy is gonna survive in today's business climate, he/she has to savvy the concept of being "market driven".  Decoded:  I am just giving the customer what they want.  It has kind of surprised me how so many of my customers have packed on the options on recent orders.  I don't mind, because it keeps it fun and interesting for me.  

To sum it up, it is my customers that are pushing me in this direction.  I'm just playing along with them!  Left on my own, I would probably still be making Travelers that look more like this...

----------


## Steve Perry

> You mean like this nice and simple Tele, Steve P?


Actually Jim, a pink paisley Tele is not the worst offender.  James Burton made sure of that.

Now, this one...

http://www.fender.com/products//sear...tno=0130050306

... I just don't know :Confused:

----------


## Steve Perry

> Steve and all  --
> 
> Well, I started out that way, as you can see by the shots of RedLine Traveler #0010 below.  The thing is, if a guy is gonna survive in today's business climate, he/she has to savvy the concept of being "market driven".  Decoded:  I am just giving the customer what they want.  It has kind of surprised me how so many of my customers have packed on the options on recent orders.  I don't mind, because it keeps it fun and interesting for me.  
> 
> To sum it up, it is my customers that are pushing me in this direction.  I'm just playing along with them!  Left on my own, I would probably still be making Travelers that look more like this...


Oh, I understand, Steve and completely agree that you need to do be open to your customers wants and needs.  I didn't mean to imply that there was anything wrong with a loaded up Traveler.  I actually really like the burst you did on that one.  There's only one thing I think you could do to improve it...

Distress it.....


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Actually Jim, a pink paisley Tele is not the worst offender.  James Burton made sure of that.
> 
> Now, this one...
> 
> http://www.fender.com/products//sear...tno=0130050306
> 
> ... I just don't know


Ouch -- that's one way to make a Tele both not _look_ like, and not _sound_ like a Tele.

----------


## Kevin K

Oh my a distressed Traveler

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Oh my a distressed Traveler


Already been shown earlier in this thread!  :Laughing: 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...3&postcount=23

----------


## Steevarino

Hah!  I remember really "getting you" on that one, Ken.  I had no idea you'd actually fall for it.  

Well, my Hot Shot sanding guy has kicked the Red Bull habit, and we are having very few "sanding issues" these days.  He even quit smoking (for real) which is also great!

Anyway, Ken, over on Jill's Gold Top Traveler thread, you asked for pictures of the curly redwood topped Traveler that is making its way through the shop.  I posted a couple of pictures of it over there, but here are a couple of other pictures you might be interested in.  While shopping for Jill's binding/pickguard material, I stumbled upon some "snakeskin" material in sheet stock form.  I cut some of it into binding strips yesterday, cut a matching binding ledge in the mandolin body, and here you see it just mocked-up, taped into place.  Should go nicely with a matching pickguard, along with an Orrico tailpiece on it, eh Dominic...?

----------


## Steevarino

So,.... a page or two back in this thread we were discussing tailpieces on flat mandolins.  I recently had an order for one of my Traveler mandolins with a scalloped tailpiece.  I just put this mandolin together yesterday, and what a little honey it is!  Same wood as Tom L's recent Traveler, without the lighter sapwood.  This is my second of these with a Carpathian Spruce top, and I am very happy with the results so far.

This mandolin was ordered with gold hardware.  I couldn't find these tailpieces with gold plating, so I had to have that done locally.  It came out nice, but the plating cost more than the tailpiece did!  These tailpieces are a bit more of a challenge to get the strings on, but once you figure out the technique, it's not too bad.  Ont thing I noticed right away about this mandolin is that it plays so easy.  It feels like there is less string tension, if you know what I mean.  This is #25, so I think I am starting to get a feel for these things, but this one really surprised me in terms of how easy it is to play.  Could the tailpiece have something to do with this...?

Anyway, here are the pictures.  This will be the FOURTH Traveler this customer has bought from me.  I sure hope he isn't feeding them to his ANACONDA.....

----------


## JEStanek

I really like the look of that scalloped tail piece on the pancake style...  Looks great, Steve.

Jamie

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I wanna see the snake skin when its done, very interesting! I also like the look of the scallop tailpiece. Lots of fun from Redline these days!!!!


Oh, and I am proud to say that I am a fan of Pink Paisley teles!!!!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Just placed an order for a new Traveler:
_Hondurian Rosewood back, sides, and peghead overlay_ (the same wood as in the pics in post 119)
_Straight-grained redwood top
Satin finish
Basic black binding top and back
Radiused ebony fretboard
Larger fretwire_

Now comes the hard part: the wait  :Wink:

----------


## NAS

I recieved RedLIne Traveler no 29 yesterday, the Curly Redwood over Curly Maple one that has been pictured in several threads.
It is totaly amazing, I never imagined that a flat top could sound so good. It has a lovely warm tone with plently of volume. Jim, I'm sure you will love yours when you get it. Steve is a great guy to deal with, he was very helpful in sorting out the flight case I bought for it.

I really like the radiused fret board and the slightly larger frets, It plays so much easier than my previous mandolin (European made and not inexpensive).

I would highly recomend the Traveler for anyone looking for an instrument for ITM and Folk (which is what I play).

Neil

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Jim, is this number two for you? 

Congradulations to both!!! They really are a sweet mando! I will never let mine go, thats for certain! 

Mine is going to go to my local guy when my Stealth arrives for a full tune up. I have been waiting for it to age and stabalize since it was so recently built. Actually, it has not moved a bit!! Well built machine, thats for sure!

Steve, if your reading this, I have not forgot our little project that we discussed!  :Smile:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> I really like the radiused fret board and the slightly larger frets, It plays so much easier than my previous mandolin...


I forgot to include the frets in my description -- I also ordered slightly larger fretwire to compliment the radiused fretboard. I'm also glad you enjoy yours -- this will be my first red-topped mandolin, and I am really looking forward to it.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Jim, is this number two for you?...


Yes -- kind of. I had a minor concern pop up on my last one, so rather than repair it, I am upgrading it to this new one with more customization. (Further testimony to Neil's point about Steve being a great buy to work with.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Steevarino

Yep, that's me....  "a great buy"...

BTW, one cool thing about Jim's new mandolin, the redwood that I will be making his top out of comes from a perfectly vertical grained redwood board that has been a six foot shelf in at least a half-dozen shops I have had over the past twenty-five-to-thirty years or so.  Lots of Steevarino Mojo in that board, FWIW.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Yep, that's me....  "a great buy"...


LOL! I meant a great _guy_, but maybe that was a but of a Freudian slip, as your Travelers _are_ a great buy -- plus I love the fact that you throw in a "Graty" at no additional cost.  :Wink:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

I got to play a friend's Redline for about a week while he was changing out the bridge on my Jade, and I was pleasantly surprised every time I picked it up.  The tone is absolutely amazing!  It has great volume and loads of sustain... you won't regret buying one of these sweet little mandolins!

----------


## acruzn

I received my new Traveler today. It is a beauty! I was intrigued with the idea of having Steve use redwood top and walnut sides/back. I also wanted gold plated hardware. Last but not least, it had to be a lefty.  :Cool:   Here are some pics:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Very nice Angel -- I saw a pic of that on Steve's FB page, and wondered who ordered it. So, how does she sound? What are your initial impressions?

So what's next after this one, a 10-string Gypsy from Walt?  :Wink:

----------


## acruzn

Jim,

i have been letting it acclimatize to my home; the temperature has dipped southward on us the last few days here in Virginia. so i brought up to pitch, tried a snippet of Farewell to Whiskey and then put it back in the bag. the initial sound reminds me a lot of my Flatiron. i will certainly be playing it more this evening.  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley: 

as to the next mando, you were close: 10 strings  :Grin:  i am thinking about a cittern. have not narrowed down from whom... so many good luthiers out there!? tomorrow i am hoping to see Gerry Cassidy and his Pura OM at the Hampton Roads Mando-Tasting II. also, i am going to the NJ CBOM-o-Rama in October and then i will know better.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## JEStanek

Angel, That looks *warm*!  Just lovely.  Bring it to NJ please.  :Smile: 

Jamie

----------


## acruzn

Jamie,

>>That looks warm
that curly redwood is a remainder to sit by the fireplace and play away!

>>Bring it to NJ please.
only if you allow me to touch/hold a CBOM.  :Grin:   a remainder that i am a LEFTY; i'll let you do a Jimi Hendrix.  :Whistling: 

excuse but i have neglected it long enough... to the sunroom for some playing.  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JEStanek

I'll only have a Trinity College Righty to share CBOM-wise but I'm bringing my Labraid and Spira mandos too.

Jamie

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Angel, that wood combo is amazing! Make sure to bring it with you tomorrow. I'll do the Jimi Hendrix thing with it.  :Grin: 

I'll also have a couple CBOM's for you to try out.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## acruzn

Jamie: sounds like you will bring some nice things; i'll bring it.  :Grin: 

Gerry: it's a deal! see you tomorrow!!

Jim: i had a chance to play it some more and do some quick swaps between it and the Flatiron. the sound has more body w/ the Traveler. i cannot quite tell yet if the sound is warmer as Jamie might think. maybe the guys at the Mando-tasting can help me out.

anyway, it's a keeper.  :Grin:

----------


## Steve-o

Oh man, that's some nice figure in both the redwood and walnut.  I love those two woods together!  My redwood/walnut mando is very warm sounding.  Enjoy!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Congratulations Angel! That walnut back is just gorgeous! The tortoiseshell binding is a very nice touch as well. I was playing away on my spruce/walnut Traveler all day today at the park and the volume and sweet tone out of that little thing never ceases to amaze me!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## acruzn

Steve: Steve Smith happened to have several walnut sets of backs/sides and let me choose. naturally, i looked for some figuring. i didn't have a choice on the redwood other than straight grained redwood or curly redwood; i am a sucker for curly in any wood. is your redwood/walnut mando a Traveler?

i had a suspicion that the redwood would soften (or warm up) the walnut sound brightness but still keep some of the projection. we shall see.  :Grin: 

Jill: Steve told me that the white/black/tortoiseshell  would provide a nice contrast between the woods and he was right.  :Cool: 

so you played all day w/ your gold tone, huh!? all i could do think was "boy, i can't wait for my fingers to develop good calluses like Jill!?"  :Redface:  i am getting there!

just checked the weather for Norfolk, VA and it s/b a mix of sunshine and clouds but no rain!? it will be neat to play and mix w/ a bunch of mandolincafers at the Mando-tasting II.  :Whistling:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

ZOWIE! Thats a beauty! I still play and love mine! It has settled in and needs a bit of set up but is sounds so nice! Enjoy!

----------


## acruzn

Ken,

your fault! you caused me to get one!!  :Wink:  thx!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Jill McAuley

Same here - it was seeing a clip of Ken playing his Traveler that got me thinking I wanted one too!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ken Olmstead

> Ken,
> 
> your fault! you caused me to get one!!  thx!!!


Glad to help you and Jill into a sweet deal!  :Grin:

----------


## jim_n_virginia

dang yall have made me want one now! THANKS!  :Laughing:

----------


## acruzn

> dang yall have made me want one now! THANKS!


Steve will be happy to get you set up w/ one. the question for you is the design. you can go as wild as Jill and i did or you can go more mainstream. whichever way you go, Steve can make it happen.  :Whistling: 

of course, we would then expect you to play "Dang Me!"  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## JeffD

I really love the look of that instrument.

----------


## acruzn

> I really love the look of that instrument.


you are most kind. i got the idea as i also play the native american flute and have a few flutes out of curly redwood and some of walnut; those flutes are prized possessions of mine.  :Smile: 

the downside to having this guy is that i am ignoring my other instruments as i am playing him whenever i get the chance.  :Redface:  

my poor flatiron sounds kinda flat compared to the Traveler.<more body> i guess i need to put up a couple classifieds (my other 2 mandos) so they can find new homes.

----------


## Steevarino

Well, you guys that are maybe thinking about a RedLine Traveler for yourself might want to either keep an eye on the Classifieds here, or drop me a line. I made a beautiful Traveler for a fellow Cafe'er, and I sort of screwed up and put a Carpathian Spruce top on it, when the customer actually wanted redwood.  So, this one is all but done, Honduran Rosewood back and sides, your choice of nickel or chrome hardware, and not yet spoken for.  It's all buffed up, and mid-way through the assembly procedure.  Looks like it's gonna be a Honey...!

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

> you are most kind. i got the idea as i also play the native american flute and have a few flutes out of curly redwood and some of walnut; those flutes are prized possessions of mine. 
> 
> the downside to having this guy is that i am ignoring my other instruments as i am playing him whenever i get the chance.  
> 
> my poor flatiron sounds kinda flat compared to the Traveler.<more body> i guess i need to put up a couple classifieds (my other 2 mandos) so they can find new homes.


Angel, your RT is a beaut! Even playing it Jimi Hendrix style it was sounding mighty fine. 

Steve, if you wanted to volunteer a right-hander for our next SE Va. mando-tasting I'd be happy to be it's escort...  :Cool:  :Cool: ....  :Laughing:

----------


## Steevarino

Gerry, I would certainly consider doing this.  Let me know when your next Mando-Tasting will take place.  If I have a Traveler on hand, I would be glad to send it along.  I can't really think of a better way to get these things in the hands of players, and that's usually all it takes.

----------


## Steevarino

FYI, I just tossed our most recent creation up on the Classifieds, in the "Mandolin" section, of course.  Complete with bookmatched Brazilian Cherry back and sides, and Carpathian Spruce top.  I put this little honey together today, and it already sounds great!

Here's a shot of her lovely backside...

----------


## Steevarino

Doh!  I just realized I could post more than one picture here.  Guess I got temporarily locked into that Classifieds One Picture Mentality for a minute.

Here are a few more shots...

----------


## jefflester

Looking good!

Steve - have you considered making a Traveler OM/zouk like the Flatiron 3M (or 3K for that matter)?

----------


## Steevarino

Hi Jeff,

Sure, I guess we could do something like that, but it would be pretty far down the line.  The next thing to look for in the Traveler "line" would be a mandola, of a very similar design as our current Traveler mandolin.  Actually, we built body molds and some other support toolling for this mandola project when we upgraded our tooling for the Traveler Mandolin, but haven't had a chance to put it to the test yet.

Currently, these mandolins are keeping us pretty busy, along with resophonic guitar orders, a parlor guitar project, an electric lap steel project, and we have a J-45'ish acoustic guitar currently in the works, as well.  Yep, we're keeping pretty busy these days around the RedLine/Cumberland Acoustic shop these days.  We are creating our own Hope and Change, I guess, as no one else seems to be doing it for us ...

----------


## ortha

My Red Line finally arrived after two days of missed connections with the UPS guy. Considering I work from home, and failed to chase down the UPS truck two days in a row, it is going to be an exciting Friday night. She's sitting right beside me waiting to warm up after the long trip from Arizona to Minnesota. I figure about another hour and I'll be playing.  I learned about the warming process the hard way with an old Martin mandolin. Patience, patience.

----------


## jlsmandolin1952

I'm really liking my Australian Lacewood Traveler as well! Steve does a great job!
                                 John
www.jlsmithmandolins.com  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ken Olmstead

I played mine today, what a great instrument!! Steve is making many peoples lives better through quality mandolin building (I think he builds other instruments, but why I don't know!  :Smile:  ) Sounds great with a DAWG pick! Enjoy, its worth the wait!!

----------

